# what pets have you owned?



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

I made a big list of all the pets I've had and their names! 

What are the pets you have owned/still own & what were their names?
the ones with stars(*) next to it are the ones who have passed away 


here is my list:


Muffy- Cat *
Milo- Cat *
Mink- Cat
Mitsie- Cat

(for some reason we named all our cats with M names haha)


Snowy- Rabbit- Dwarf Lop
Nudge- Rabbit - Mini Lop

Kirby- budgie
Charlie- budgie
Daisy- budgie
Sky- budgies- rehomed
Ollie- budgie

Bandit- Cockatiel

Snuffles- rat
Pipa- rat
Winston- rat
Wilbur- rat

Ellie- Guinea pig *
Bonnie- Guinea pig*

I name all my fish too 

Fish:

Mollies:

Molly *
Poppie*
Lancer*
Mango*
Smurfette*
Berry*
Snow white*

bristle nose catfish:
Bert & Ernie *


Fighting fish:
Sam
Finnigen

Snails:
Eddie & Squirt

Cat fish:

Albi & pepper


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Well do I go back to childhood as well???
Ok Tortoise Joe Joe
Monkey Nigel
Twenty eight parrot Greenboy
Sulphur crested Billy
Numerous canaries, finches 
Fish Siamese fighter, gold fish
Turtles
Goat RAmma
Lamb Soxy
Kangaroo Joey
Dogs, Milo*, Torri*, Nugget*. Molly
Cats Pom POm*, G.W. , Possum Brush tail. George
As you can see I am a true animal person.
two horses Molly and Angel
I better stop LOl they were all loved and fondly remembered.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dogs:
Cleo*
Weenus
Noah

Budgies:
Michael *
Coco*
Chanel*
Pickles*

Doves:
Roofie-had to rehome
Ted-had to rehome

Cockatiel:
Hank

Frogs:
Spankster*
Bob*
Exotica*

Rabbit:
Aloysius*

Turtles:
Ellie*
Elmer*

Fish:
Far too many but all passed


----------



## Clementine_3 (Dec 27, 2012)

As a kid I had:
Dogs - Luthor Lau, Jeffie, Buffy, Spooky, Pooh-bear, Paco Otto.
Cats - Kitty, Kitty II, Tiger (those were mine, we had a ton though)
Various turtles, a hamster named Hoppy, Hermit crabs

As an adult:
Dogs - Max* (best dog ever!), Shadow*, *Lilly (tie for best dog ever), Tickle*
Cats - Skoshie*, Howard* (best cat ever), Rickey*, Martha*, Clarence*
Reptiles - (Leopard geckos) Chibi*, Omai*, *3, Clementine, Loretta, Tim*, (snakes) *Ira J., Peggy Sue*, (Greek tortoise) *Turtle* and the 'keets* Pudgy and Wudgy*
Phew! That's not counting the critters I have right that are my son's 

Edit - Oh dear, I forgot my pet roach Edgar*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Dogs: 
Baron* (boxer)
Francois* (standard poodle
Sean* (toy poodle)
Chantelle* (toy poodle)
Pokey Jo* (part golden retriever/part spaniel)
Misty Blue* (blue merle sheltie)
Kylie (sable sheltie - 10 years old)
Autumn (sable sheltie - 10 years old)

Budgies:
Buddy*
Sweetie* 
Bobby*
Sunny
Shelby
Sparky

LoveBirds
Pedro
Poppy
Peachy

Multiple turtles*
Multiple chameleons*
Multiple goldfish*
Large aquarium with tropical fish*

Betta:
Mr. Fish*
Mr. Fish II*

Hampster
Herbie*

Two Gerbils*

Rabbit*

Two Chickens*

Tom Cat
Tommy**


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> Well do I go back to childhood as well???
> Ok Tortoise Joe Joe
> Monkey Nigel
> Twenty eight parrot Greenboy
> ...


A Kangaroo... That is too cool....


----------



## amberwydell (Jul 27, 2013)

I'll try and remember...
6 Dogs ~ Jack, Tilly, *Pixie, Suzie (re-homed), Patch (re-homed) and Duster (re-homed)
10 Rabbits ~ *Pepper, *Pebbles, *Olwin, *Aslan, *Eckles, Freckles, Hermione, *Leo and *Misty
11 Guinea pigs ~ *Sandy, *Mazie, *Marble, *Strudel, *Benny, *Frankie, Skittles, Casper, *Alfie, *Teddy and *No-name
9 Hamsters ~ *Princess, *Barney, *Mackenzie, *Twix, *Annabelle, *Harvey, *Scooby, *Shaggy and *Minstrel
2 Budgies ~ Boo and Donnie
2 Rats ~ Ronnie and Reggie
5 Fish ~ *Tweedle Dee, *Tweedle Dum, *Tom, *Jerry and *Jaws
That's a grand total of 45! And I think I missed a few out... That's about 3 new pets every year (I'm 14) 
The pets I still own are: Jack, Tilly, Freckles, Hermione, Skittles, Casper, Boo, Donnie, Ronnie and Reggie. Mum says we not allowed any more pets except dogs from now on, but I convinced her to let us have at least one guinea pig or rabbit at a time (and my budgies, of course!)


----------



## LMTKat (Aug 8, 2013)

WOW peoples have had many pets. I wasnt really allowed too many pets when i was younger so my list is a little pathetic by comparison. I have however managed to notch up two pets a year since i left home...

Suzie* - Cat (was mums really)
Mindy - Cat (she decided we were better owners than the neighbours but they stole her back 6 years later when they moved)

Sprinter* - Hamster

Bart* - Horse

Belle - Dog (still living with parents)

Whitby*, Derby*, Blackmoon* - Fish

Alpha, Foxtrot - Guinea pigs

Bogey, Yido - Budgies

The names of the budgies were unfortunately the boyfriends choice.... the budgies seem to like them.


----------



## Shahzadi (Jan 1, 2010)

Besides the ones in my sig...I had a bunch of fish. My 2 favorites were Bubbles (Goldfish) and Crimson (Betta fish).


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Growing up I always had cats. One of them was called Tom because he looked identical to the cartoon character one. Another one was Oliver, he was awesome, tonkenese breed. And a few domestic short hair ones.
Then we had two budgies, Kiki and Kikica. A pair.
In the States, I have had two goldfish, four budgies, one dog, two cockatiels, five gerbils, two mice, seven tetras, and a betta lol*


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

amberwydell said:


> I'll try and remember...
> 6 Dogs ~ Jack, Tilly, *Pixie, Suzie (re-homed), Patch (re-homed) and Duster (re-homed)
> 10 Rabbits ~ *Pepper, *Pebbles, *Olwin, *Aslan, *Eckles, Freckles, Hermione, *Leo and *Misty
> 11 Guinea pigs ~ *Sandy, *Mazie, *Marble, *Strudel, *Benny, *Frankie, Skittles, Casper, *Alfie, *Teddy and *No-name
> ...


You forgot a Partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## jaikitty (Jun 21, 2012)

Cats:
Ditto*
Meow-Meow

Dogs: 
Loki*
Yugo*

Birds:
Ozzy
Ollie
Courtney
Peaches

Turtles:
Tickles*

Rabbits:
Snowball*
Skitter


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*Yikes. 

I started to answer this, but when my list of everything 
that has passed through my hands reached over 100 I 
decided it was too much to post.

Let's leave it that I've had a lot of creatures to love over 
the years. I've also done a lot of rescue work, so many of 
them went to other homes. There was also a fair number 
of sad senior dogs and cats (and 2 horses) who came to live 
out their days with me in the Florida sunshine. I'm not a 
hoarder, just someone with a big heart, lots of land (in the 
past), and who has been doing this for many, many years. 
I even had a deaf and blind raccoon, Natasha, who was a
permanent foster for the wildlife people. Geez, I feel so old 
now 

Lifetime totals for those I remember:

Dogs: 32
Cats: 58
Horses: 17
Birds: Parrots -5, lovebirds - 7, cockatiels - 4, keets - 16, budgies - 11, canaries - 4
Guinea Pigs: 11
Hamsters: 2
Koi: 12
Goldfish: I have no idea how many
Bettas: 3
Raccoon: 1 too many!

Currently I am down to:

2 parrots: Merlin the African Grey and Gimli the Antique Senegal

6 keets: Gypsy&Willow, Indie&Pearlie, and Freebird&Corky

10 budgies: Dandelow&Delilah, Raleigh&Bess, Hotspur&Lizzie, 
Buckingham&Maudie, and Cecylle II and York (arriving in a couple of weeks)

and 5 cats. Two of the cats are orphan bottle-raised sisters I fostered 5 years
ago and never gave back. Two are the current orphan foster bottle kittens, 
who are going back for adoption soon. The last is Cedar, a tiny red classic tabby 
kitten with the most brilliant copper eyes. I picked her up off the street 2 weeks 
ago, and she is definitely staying :hug:

That's it. Family is complete. Nobody else joining me for at least 10 years.*


----------



## zexal (Sep 7, 2013)

dog: Rex
cockatiels: Sophia and Phillip 
goldfish: nemo,finny,******,and blacky


----------



## thewandererw (Jul 26, 2012)

Dogs-baron*
Butch*
Bear*
Buster*
Dixie doo*
Smokey*
Christ
April bunny
Cats-oreo*
Muffen*
Sweet pea*
Mimi*
Bunny-snuggles*
Budgies-pebbles*
Bam-bam
Cockatiel-up side down


----------



## amberwydell (Jul 27, 2013)

Budgiekeet said:


> You forgot a Partridge in a pear tree.


Lol, yeah...


----------



## KiwiTheBudgie (Sep 2, 2013)

okay... umm..
rabbit oreo (rehomed )
two rabbits thumper and carrot* (i was 5, okay?) 
hamster teddy* 
hamster amy
2 guinea pigs henry and carlos
cat barley
budgie kiwi
and a BUNCH of fish*


----------



## FluffyPinkSheep (Sep 2, 2013)

I have had A LOT of pets.. Not because We didn't take care of them or anything, but because i grew up on an acreage for a lot of my life. So here goes :

Cats:
Snowball
Crook 
Skittles
Ish
Baloo
Skeeter 
Motor
Kerrigan
Nova
Bubba 
Kyubei

Dogs:
Blackjack
Dakota
Samson
Cujo
Freeway
Sassy
Chewy
Smidgeon

Rabbit:
Hoppy

Birds:
Skye (budgie)
Derp (budgie)
Zeke (budgie)

Fish:
Betta 1
Betta 2
Betta 3
Tiger barb 1 and 2
Mollies (5)
Platty (4)
Neons
Tinfoil Barbs
Bala Sharks
Angel Fish
Goldfish
Danios
Gouramis
Black skirt tetra
ECT.....

Frog:
Wild frog

Snakes:
Kaa
Pretzels

Some sheep
And a horse

Ummm....

That's all that comes to mind at the moment. Haha 

Everyone here seems to have had some very wonderful pets.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Dogs:
Fiel*
Diniz*
Elvis (currently 11 years old)

Fishes*

2 pet ducks *

Numerous budgies and canaries while growing up *

Crickets*

Current flock consisting of 6 budgies and 6 lovebirds.


----------



## charliethebird (Sep 15, 2013)

The pets i have are 
dogs, Buddy , Max , Daisy and Sammy 
cats, Lily and Nala 
Guinea pigs , Snowdrop, Woody, sandy , Stormy , Rollie , sophie , lucy, marley , scruffy , bugsy, fluffy, marshmellow, and Rosie 
budgies, charlie :budgie:
and i also have some fish 
RIP Stormy , sophie and rollie !


----------

